# Looking for a square bar stool foot rail



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello,
I want to build a bar stool and tie the legs together using a square chrome or other metal made footrest rail. I've searched and searched and don't seem to come up with one. Am I using the wrong word to describe the item?
Here is the picture of what I am looking for. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

think you confused me…....... which don't take to much ….........LOL :<)) ......but correct me if I'm wrong….. that picture is round tubing ??

http://www.metalsdepot.com/products/hrsteel2.phtml?page=sqtube

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Square-metal-tubes-Structural-hardware-Hardware/4294684415

these might be what your looking for ??? :<))


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Tony, Yes they are round but can be square but I want them ready made. I don't have any bending tools and even if I did, I would more likely screw it up.  Here is a better picture of it. 
Well, it is the last picture on the same page.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can probably get those mig-welded and
powder coated for a reasonable price. That's
unfortunately the type of thing that is
usually manufactured for a specific product.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Loren,
Funny thing is I can buy a brand new chair with those footrests for $29. Just hate to trash the rest.


----------

